# Will anything eat snail waste?



## Jnh1001

I have 2 oscars and 2 snails both which are getting to be big I just switched out my gravel and put in sand because I got a new 30gal tank, but now I see snail poop all day its out of control is there anything out there that will eat my snail poop, I know I can use a syphon but id rather not, any ideas?


----------



## fishboy

Nope, maybe another stupid snail. Also oscars need a 55+ gallon minnimum. How big are your snails?


----------



## micstarz

get some bacteria  lol


----------



## LittlePuff

Gravel vac's are great for those purposes.


Kim


----------



## aquarium geek12

When I had to much snail poo in my brackish tank iput some RCC's(red claw crabs) in and they ate it all. I had tomake a few changes to my tank such as lowering water level so the crabs had somthing to walk on over the waterand I had to raise the hardness of the water.But i'm not sure it would suit you as the pH of RCC'sand oscars differ to dramaticly and if your going with a biotope tank I wouldn't recommend them since the RCC's are from Thailand.


----------



## Guest

aquarium geek12 said:


> When I had to much snail poo in my brackish tank iput some RCC's(red claw crabs) in and they ate it all. I had tomake a few changes to my tank such as lowering water level so the crabs had somthing to walk on over the waterand I had to raise the hardness of the water.But i'm not sure it would suit you as the pH of RCC'sand oscars differ to dramaticly and if your going with a biotope tank I wouldn't recommend them since the RCC's are from Thailand.


What ate the red claw crabs poop?


----------



## garfieldnfish

Actually apple snail poop contains live bacteria that fry can be raised on. I raised my ADF tadpole in a 2.5 gal with an adult apple snail that I feed really well. The tadpole was eating something that even I could not see but he made it into a frog with no other help then snail poop and a plant tank sitting in front of a window. 
Other then that a gravel vac works wonders.


----------



## KiltyONeal

Jnh1001 said:


> .... but now I see snail poop all day its out of control is there anything out there that will eat my snail poop ......


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Plants! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MaryPa

You have to vacuum the sand anyhow to do your water changes. Cleaning sand is very easy,just skim the vac over the sand and the poop with be history. It only take a couple minutes to surface clean a 30 gal.:wink: If you don`t vac it with 2 Oscars they could het HIIH. Ya gotta get them Oscars a bigger tank that`s too tiny for them !


----------



## meyerhaus

lotsoffish read my mind. Even if you find something that eats the snail poop, what eats the poop of the terd-burgler when they deficate? It's a vicious game of excrement that nobody wins. Get a gravel vac...they are quick and easy. However, if you have snail poop-infested waters, I would get the self starting kind; not a good mouth syphon job.


----------



## flamingo

Lol. Reminds me when I first got hermit crabs. Used them to clean my tank and all they did was poop on the rocks!

One: get bigger tank or get rid of the oscars.
Two: Even if something would eat it then the eater would also have to get of it's waste...neverending cycle.


----------



## MaryPa

Oh no you don`t really start you siphon with your mouth do you?????? Just dip the hard plastic part in the tank,fill it with water than choking the hose off a bit let the water drain down the tube a few inches then start to vacuum.


----------



## aquarium geek12

To answer your question lotsoffish the snails ate the crab poop.


----------



## cheseboy

MaryPa said:


> Oh no you don`t really start you siphon with your mouth do you?????? Just dip the hard plastic part in the tank,fill it with water than choking the hose off a bit let the water drain down the tube a few inches then start to vacuum.


aha... a nice taste of poo in the morning never hurt anyone.


----------



## xerxeswasachump

The only thing that really takes care of poop is bacteria and plants. The oscars would probably knock them around but just get something that floats or can just sit in the water, like elodea or water sprite or duckweed. 

You're also gonna need a bigger tank.


----------

